# Looking for this type of Ducky



## thecoach (May 3, 2014)

Hey all I'm searching for this type of ducky for my wife and daughter. They are singles. We used them about 7 years ago on the French Broad but I can't figure out who makes them. They are pretty sweet. Any help would be great!

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Those are not duckies but are paddle cats. They appear to be a Star.

STAR Slice Paddle Catarafts | NRS


----------



## Roseldo (Aug 27, 2020)

The star Slice would be a bit wide to paddle with a kayak paddle. Jack’s Plastic Welding makes a small cat that can be paddled that way.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Custom inflatibles makes thrillkats plus a very good kayak inflatable that rivals a hard shell kayak





ThrillKats | Custom Inflatables, Inc.







tseeker.com


----------



## thecoach (May 3, 2014)

Hey thanks all,

It was a single you could paddle with a kayak paddle. Fun, stable, and pretty quick. Perfect for wife and daughter. I'll look into it.

Thanks again!

Dan


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Those are definitely made by custom inflatables in WV. ThrillKats | Custom Inflatables, Inc.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Roseldo said:


> The star Slice would be a bit wide to paddle with a kayak paddle. Jack’s Plastic Welding makes a small cat that can be paddled that way.


I believe it's called a Culebra, I had one as a demo boat years ago, super fun craft, but it's a bit on the wide side to solo paddle.


----------



## Roseldo (Aug 27, 2020)

I was thinking of the Pack Cat (I had to go back and look it up)...its much narrower than the Culebra and designed to be paddled with a kayak paddle. Though the Culebra does look really fun.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

The Culebra is a blast. We had a lot of fun with it, the culmination of which was on the Clackamas, what a perfect run for that boat, but talk about chilly water  

Here's the pack cat, much like a ducky it appears








Pack Cat - Jacks Plastic Welding


Pack Cats are the original low water paddle Cataraft. Getting you to places no one else can go. 11 ft long 12 inch tube diameter 36 inches wide.




www.jpwinc.com


----------



## idahogiants (Aug 19, 2020)

k2andcannoli said:


> Those are definitely made by custom inflatables in WV. ThrillKats | Custom Inflatables, Inc.


Interesting boats, but what's going on here?

Amoxicillin And Potassium Clavulanate Tablets Price Tamoxifen 20 Mg Tablet Buy Online - Custom Inflatables, Inc.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

I noticed the same thing as idahogiants posted

looks like custom inflatables web site has been hacked


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

You can kayak paddle a paddlecat, all you need is a 370cm carbon fiber werner paddle that cost as much as the boat.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

Jack's plastic welding makes something similar.


----------

